# Amfim Super Caimano On Demand retention question



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, does anyone who owns one of these know what their retention is? In other words, how much grinds will remain in the chute after a shot?

Thanks.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

With all of the doser/chute removed there is a horizontal 'throat' between the burrs and the edge of the case that holds really quite a bit. I single dose a super lusso with I think essentially the same case by scooping out the throat, burrs back on for a second then scooping out again more fully, with a small spatula. I'll weigh how much is in there tomorrow morning but reckon it'd be getting on for 10g with no scooping at all.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

A small artist paintbrush oiks the throat debris out in a couple of seconds. Cuts out a fair bit of retention in my experience. Makes you look a bit odd to a bystander but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

BeanAbout ( member ) is looking for a second one of these so perhaps she could answer your question !


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I can check the on demand grinder tomorrow, but I checked the timer model the other day when I was setting it up for the guest bean, and the retention was 1.6g when brushed out.


----------

